# NookColor owners, turn off your WiFi...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently there's a server issue and all NCs are resetting and deregistering.... It's not just on updated ones either.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yikes, I wonder if something similar to the Sony Playstation thing could happen.


----------

